# Impossible de saisir les Données d'enregistrement Os x 10.5



## Neone (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous.
Je suis sur Mac G5 PowerPC Bi-processeur 
Mon Problème est le suivant:
 A la suite d'une *installation* de *Mac Os X10.5.1* alors que j'étais avant sous Mac Os X *10.4.11* Je n'arrive pas a Saisir les données d'enregistrement qui me son demandées au redémarrage du système sous 10.5.1.
*Mon clavier ne réponds pas* seul les touches système , son ,Lecteur et fonction répondent:
_voici le liste des touches qui réagissent:
*"Commande" ou encore appelée                   "touche Pomme"
"Option" ou "Alt".
"Contrôle"
"Majuscule" et "Verrou Majuscule" 
"f1,f2,f3,f4"
"                                   Diminue le son                ", "Augmente le son "," Coupe le son                "
"Touche d'éjection des CD et DVD"
"Fonction"*_
Toute les autres *touches* me produisent une *son d'erreur* *au enceinte* quand appuis sur ce clavier neuf qui fonctionnait très bien avant cette installation de mac os x 10.5.1!!!! 
J'ai trouver sur ce forum la manipulation suivante Commande + Alt+P+R a exécuter au démarrage et attendre d'entendre 2 fois la musique de démarrage puis relâcher mais  çà n'a rien changer ....
*Qu'elle est la SOLUTION ????*
 Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2010)

Essaie de booter sans clavier et une fois le système lancé branche le clavier.


----------



## Neone (1 Octobre 2010)

Merci, Mais c'est bon j'ai finalement trouvé la solution au problème....
Cmd + Q pendant plusieurs secondes et cella déverrouille le clavier; Magique!!!


----------

